# Help me stock 30 gallon reef tank



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

This tank is two years old and has been through a lot. From ich, velvet, and sea cucumbers we have seen a lot. Well my last fish died a bit ago and I'm ready to start a new legacy. I currently have a fire shrimp, a few hermits, one nassarius snail, and two snails (turbo and astrea). I also have one pulsating xenia. This tank has a bit if an algae problem and I'm working on it but I want to hear what you would put in it. How you would make it pretty. So I'm open to anything as long as I can keep it in my tank (no lionfish or making it a fowlr). So please please comment! I'll tell you by desicion! I'm down for one fish and a bunch of coral or vice versa. 😀😀 Thanks for your comments!!!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Any pics of the tank? any ideas of what you are wanting to start with? 

You can always take your time when restocking after having some parasite or protozoan problems as this will allow time for them to die without hosts. When you start a fresh run it allows you to do a proper Quarantine before putting any fish in so you can avoid future issues. Sounds like you are off to a good re-start.


----------

